# Electrical PE in NC



## delowder (Apr 25, 2006)

I just took the Electrical PE in NC... Took Computers/Software in the Afternoon. Felt like I got 30 right in the morning, 20 in the after noon, 50/80...

any idea what cut scores tend to be in NC?


----------



## Kipper (Apr 25, 2006)

I took the power section in OK.

Everyone keeps asking me how I did. My reply.

I don't know.

The ones that seemed easy worried me that they were too easy.

And the ones that I struglled with I got answers but not sure.

As far as cut scores it varies.


----------



## Cicero_Kid (Apr 25, 2006)

I have no clue what the cut score for electrical will be. Until NCEES scores the exam, they don't either B)

But, the cut score isn't figured on a state-by-state basis.


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 25, 2006)

That's right. The cut score is figured on a national level. Good luck!


----------



## Ottawa (Apr 27, 2006)

WOW another one!!

I also took computers in the afternoon and thought I was the only one!

That's the problem with this test - just because you found an answer is really no indication.

I think the secret to the computers portion is bringing more books than you can carry....


----------



## SuperAlpha (Jun 14, 2006)

> WOW another one!!I also took computers in the afternoon and thought I was the only one!
> 
> That's the problem with this test - just because you found an answer is really no indication.
> 
> I think the secret to the computers portion is bringing more books than you can carry....


I took the computer test. Overall, I think I got at least 60 out of 80...but who knows...I saw in some cases that two answers satisfied the criteria for the question so I made an educated guess.


----------



## Volts006 (Jun 28, 2006)

I see that several people are taking the Computers afternoon depth section. Is that you guys area the industry for your current job? Or do you feel that the Computer section is easier?


----------



## SuperAlpha (Jun 28, 2006)

I do not do power/distribution engineering, although I did at my first job.

I do electronics design which includes hardware (RF/analog/digital), firmware, and PC software design.

I took the digital/programming exam and went over it twice (finding stOOpid mistakes). Then I browsed through the other 2 exams. I could have easily done the electronics/communications/feedback control exam. I was lacking in the power area but could have passed had I studied a little more. I got done 2.5hours earlier than allowed. I left and had a nice afternoon.

overall score = 82 PASS


----------

